# Is it possible to port the LBRY linux application ?



## christhegeek (Jan 31, 2020)

I wish there was a way to port LBRY Application (lbry.com)
It will be very popular and now that is in its beginning would be very useful for freebsd fans to advertise and show their operating system their video would get much attention and many views !
Its an opportunity .
PS1: Also i'm very dissapointed that i can't use graphics acceleration on kdenlive,shotcut,olive


----------



## SirDice (Jan 31, 2020)

GitHub - lbryio/lbry-desktop: A browser and wallet for LBRY, the decentralized, user-controlled content marketplace.
					

A browser and wallet for LBRY, the decentralized, user-controlled content marketplace. - GitHub - lbryio/lbry-desktop: A browser and wallet for LBRY, the decentralized, user-controlled content mark...




					github.com
				




And then read FreeBSD Porter's Handbook.


Ports don't magically appear in the ports tree. Ports are a community effort. Somebody will have to invest their time to create the port for it.


----------



## mark_j (Feb 3, 2020)

christhegeek said:


> I wish there was a way to port LBRY Application (lbry.com)
> It will be very popular and now that is in its beginning would be very useful for freebsd fans to advertise and show their operating system their video would get much attention and many views !
> Its an opportunity .
> PS1: Also i'm very dissapointed that i can't use graphics acceleration on kdenlive,shotcut,olive


You could add it to https://wiki.freebsd.org/WantedPorts, but then again no one seems to be able to get access to edit the wiki. Last I tried, it bombed with google captcha rubbish. You could try to register and see, though.


----------



## christhegeek (Oct 5, 2020)

The source code is available from what i see i should give it a try.
Or i can try run it with linux emulation and just find any libraries it needs to run then i could share it with others.



SirDice said:


> GitHub - lbryio/lbry-desktop: A browser and wallet for LBRY, the decentralized, user-controlled content marketplace.
> 
> 
> A browser and wallet for LBRY, the decentralized, user-controlled content marketplace. - GitHub - lbryio/lbry-desktop: A browser and wallet for LBRY, the decentralized, user-controlled content mark...
> ...


----------



## st1905 (Oct 6, 2020)

I failed to run it with linuxulator


----------

